
The British Are Now Preparing For Greece To Go Bust, And The End Of The Euro - diogenescynic
http://www.businessinsider.com/british-drawing-up-plans-if-the-euro-goes-bust-2011-6
======
devijvers
The euro is fine, the EU banking system - including UK banks - are not. Banks
are too big, why can't I pay with my phone like is possible in Africa? We're
gonna have to bleed one way or the other, I'd prefer to have less and much
smaller banks after this ordeal is over.

Sarko and Merkel realize that banks are fighting their end game - banks 20
years from now won't be the same kind of animal anymore. They're both up for
re-election and are gonna give the banks their final stroke.

This will change the fabric of the nation-state profoundly. Buckle up, we're
in for a ride.

